# principals



## buttercups

Hello everybody 

Can anyone help me translate "principals" into Romanian? I have checked lots of dictionaries, but none of them seems to suggest any useful translation for sentences like: "Principals utilise Computerised Registration Systems to manage their inventory..." or "Until their deregulation, most Globalised Distribution Systems represented the majority of principals, offering quite similar services." 

Hope somebody can help me to sort this out, it keeps coming up again and again, and it has me completely stuck.


----------



## danylor

Daca am inteles bine, aici "principali" este pus cu subînteles de "baza" sau "origine", mai bine zis ceea ce era prezent de la început. Nu sînt însa sigura ca îti dau raspunsul cel bun.


----------



## farscape

Daca ai putea sa prezinti mai pe larg contexul ar fi mai folositor. Din cele  doua propozitii, "Principals" mie imi suna ca un nume propriu (firma, organizatie?).

*Principals* utilise... to manage *their* inventory.

Later,


----------



## OldAvatar

Ok. în prima frază poate părea substantiv propriu, în a doua sigur este comun.
Cred că se referă la _
accounting principals_ = From an economic point of view, income is defined as the change in the company’s wealth during a period of time


----------



## buttercups

Va multumesc pentru interes.

Alte contexte ar fi:

"It is increasingly evident that many _principals_ develop business-to-consumer (B2C) offering."

"ICTs increasingly transform distribution to an electronic market-place, where access to information and ubiquity is achieved, while interactivity between _principals_ and consumers provides major opporunities."

"The ability of tourism to enterprises to communicate and cooperate efficiently with remote branches, destinations, _principals_ and agencies, and to control their operational elements, enabled them to expand their activities..."

Va multumesc mult pentru sugestii.


----------



## buttercups

OldAvatar,

S-ar putea sa fie vorba de ce spui tu, _accounting principals_. In cazul acesta, ai putea sugera, te rog, si o traducere?

M-ai ajuta enorm.

Multumesc


----------



## farscape

buttercups said:


> Va multumesc pentru interes.
> 
> Alte contexte ar fi:
> 
> "It is increasingly evident that many _principals_ develop business-to-consumer (B2C) offering."
> 
> "ICTs increasingly transform distribution to an electronic market-place, where access to information and ubiquity is achieved, while interactivity between _principals_ and consumers provides major opporunities."
> 
> "The ability of tourism to enterprises to communicate and cooperate efficiently with remote branches, destinations, _principals_ and agencies, and to control their operational elements, enabled them to expand their activities..."
> 
> Va multumesc mult pentru sugestii.



In context comercial/legal, "Principal" este o persoana fizica sau juridica care imputerniceste legal un "Agent" sa ii reprezinte in relatiile cu o terta persona, fizica sau juridica.


----------



## buttercups

farscape said:


> In context comercial/legal, "Principal" este o persoana fizica sau juridica care imputerniceste legal un "Agent" sa ii reprezinte in relatiile cu o terta persona, fizica sau juridica.


 

Multumesc mult.

O zi frumoasa


----------



## OldAvatar

_accounting principals_ = From an economic point of view, income is defined as the change in the company’s wealth during a period of time
_Din punct de vedere economic, venitul se defineşte ca fiind o modificare a bunăstării unei companii pe o anumită perioadă de timp_.


----------



## farscape

OldAvatar said:


> _accounting principals_ = From an economic point of view, income is defined as the change in the company’s wealth during a period of time
> _Din punct de vedere economic, venitul se defineşte ca fiind o modificare a bunăstării unei companii pe o anumită perioadă de timp_.



Parerea mea este ca in fraza citata avem doua probleme, legate una de alta.

Prima este scrierea cuvantului "principals" in contextul accounting principals, eu il vad ca pe o greseala de ortografie (spelling), si de fapt cuvantul este *principles *(adica principii).

A doua problema este semnul = care leaga notinuea definita in partea stanga de cea din parte drepta... OK, asta suna de-a dreptul pedant.

Ce vreau sa spun: dupa mine, textul citat este un titlu: "Principii de Contabilitate" si apoi inceptul prezentarii: "Din punct de vedere economic, venitul se defineste ca modificarea, pe o anumita perioada de timp, valorilor materiale si imateriale (wealth) pe care le detine compania".

Sper ca face sens acum


----------

